# electrical issues? 97 altima



## Fishman (Jun 1, 2008)

Yesterday my a/c became intermittent. Later my air bag light started blinking. Then as I was drinving the car loses power and dies. I replaced the battery a few weeks ago. I remember replacing the alternator about 2 years ago. A fully charged battery jumper would not jump my car off. It usually will jump a car with a bad alternator, the car just won't stay on after unplugged. The remaining power in the battery could still turn over the engine. My positive connector is 25% or more rotted. But it was like that when I installed the new battery and I've been driving until yesterday. The fact that I couldn't jump the car makes me think it is the connector. I still had some dim lights going until everything finally died while waiting for my ride. Any advice will be very helpful. I have one year left of college and can reeeeaaalllyy use the help since finances are short. Thanks so much! In a second I'm going out with my tester to see if the battery is charged or not.


----------



## Fishman (Jun 1, 2008)

Update: I got the car to jump with the jumper. So I guess I'll go have the alternator tested.


----------

